# FS: Traxxas T MAXX



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Complete package deal on 2 T-MAXX trucks. Lots of upgraded parts on one of the trucks and the other one has a few mods. Lots of extra parts, couple of .15 motors, wheels, bodies, 3 controllers and misc stuff. $500.00 for everything. Need to sell quickly. Located in Cypress

For more info email [email protected] or 281-463-2826 home


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dropped price down $350.00 for eveything


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

will take offers..


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Any trades?


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

try listing it on www.craigslist.org Bet you sell it there.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

RedRubi said:


> try listing it on www.craigslist.org Bet you sell it there.


I posted it on there the other night. No luck, but now getting alot of spam **** from craigslist.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm open for trades. I'm looking for good battery charger, spare parts for my dragcar, Just let me know what you have.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Will trade for a Associated RC10T Off Road Truck 8)


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

sale pending


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

did you still have the t-maxx's?


----------



## XtremeHeat (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you still have these?


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry guys I already sold them. I totally forgot about reposting the ad here.


----------

